# Question about Authenticity



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

I have been very hesitant about posting here because I have seen people flamed for asking no-no questions and not doing their research and putting their time in to CS. I have probably not put enough time in here but I have done my research and made my first purchase with a vendor that has a good reputation. My problem is that because I ordered something at the same time someone else did and they ran out, they sent me a replacement and some extras. I can not find anything out about the box code they used and will not be able to post pictures until I get home this weekend but I will list the particulars:

I ordered a box of SCdlH El Principes.
They sent a box of Monte Petit Tubos with a box code of AIS OCT04.
They also sent a sampler of 2 each of the following brands in a Robusto format: RyJ, RASS, ERDM Choix Supreme, CoRo, Monte '06 ELs (which are darker than any other cuban I have seen), HdM, PSD4, and the last two are unbanded.

If anyone can shed some light, I would be grateful. 


Scottie

btw, if anyone can tell me if the Monte Petit Tubos are the same as Monte #4s, I would appreciate it.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

I have seen AIS factory code on many 04 boxes. pm sent


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

volfan said:


> They also sent a sampler of 2 each of the following brands in a Robusto format: RyJ, RASS, ERDM Choix Supreme, CoRo, Monte '06 ELs (which are darker than any other cuban I have seen), HdM, PSD4, and the last two are unbanded.


Were these the extras. If so it looks like you made out pretty well. Nothing wrong with those Montes.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

What was the question again?

If the vendor is reliable (and I fancy I know who you're talking about, and he is), I wouldn't worry about the authenticity. If you really want to set your mind at rest, send one to a FOG for verification. 

The Principes presumably were 06s: instead you got 04 Montes and a bunch of other sticks to try to boot. Seems to me like you got an excellent deal. My only question is did they check with you ahead of time whether you wanted your money back on the Principes before sending you the Montes?

Oh, and by the way


----------



## stickman (Aug 15, 2006)

volfan said:


> I have been very hesitant about posting here because I have seen people flamed for asking no-no questions and not doing their research and putting their time in to CS. I have probably not put enough time in here but I have done my research and made my first purchase with a vendor that has a good reputation. My problem is that because I ordered something at the same time someone else did and they ran out, they sent me a replacement and some extras. I can not find anything out about the box code they used and will not be able to post pictures until I get home this weekend but I will list the particulars:
> 
> I ordered a box of SCdlH El Principes.
> They sent a box of Monte Petit Tubos with a box code of AIS OCT04.
> ...


I'll tell you what...you made out like a bandit

heres a standing offer i'll give you...pack it all back up and send it to me (i'm serious).....and I'll send you a box of el principes....i'll even send my end first

pm me

stick


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

stickman said:


> I'll tell you what...you made out like a bandit
> 
> heres a standing offer i'll give you...pack it all back up and send it to me (i'm serious).....and I'll send you a box of el principes....i'll even send my end first
> 
> ...


:r :dr :r


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Seems odd you wouldn't get an email saying they were sold out, but it sounds like you made out well, so all is good...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It all boils down to if you trust and know your source.

Not a bad replacement order. As long as you are happy with the cigars.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Am I the only person wondering if that deal isn't TOO good?
Not too many vendors offer singles, either...

Interet pessimist #1


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

audio1der said:


> Am I the only person wondering if that deal isn't TOO good?
> Not too many vendors offer singles, either...
> 
> Interet pessimist #1


Nah. SOP for this guy.

Did he check with you first to determine whether the substitution was acceptable? If not, that's questionable business practice; otherwise, nothing to worry about here.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Corona Gigante said:


> Nah. SOP for this guy.
> 
> Did he check with you first to determine whether the substitution was acceptable? If not, that's questionable business practice; otherwise, nothing to worry about here.


no kidding, but sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

A little questionable if he didn't email the customer first to say "sorry we are out, and the other guy is a regular so I'll send the goods to him."

I guess situations like that, though rare, are very ackward for vendors.

Funny situation for a customer, though position for a vendor.

I wouldn't necessary doubt the authenticity of the cigars unless there is cause (shoddy construction, made in Puerto Rico stamps all over it, wrong bands/size/color/shape)

Really do need some pictures.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay, just got back to work. The vendor in question sent me a tracking number that was not mine and then sent me the right tracking number after they showed up. They were packaged great and I did not receive anything stating that they were out of what I ordered. After hearing that AIS is a known factory code I will wait until this weekend and post pics. And yes I trust this vendor.

scottie


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

mosesbotbol said:


> Seems odd you wouldn't get an email saying they were sold out, but it sounds like you made out well, so all is good...


I also think this is very odd for a vendor to do, at least before checking with you, and ESPECIALLY if this is your first order with them.
I've had something similar happen to me in the past, but the VENDOR has always checked with me first. 
Now the extra sticks are a nice touch, but again, I'd be very suspicious. I
ve seen less legitimate vendors do this in order to gain your confidence into buying from them again.:hn

Please PM me information on this vendor. If I don't personally know who they are, I'm sure I know someone who does.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

volfan said:


> Okay, just got back to work. The vendor in question sent me a tracking number that was not mine and then sent me the right tracking number after they showed up. They were packaged great and I did not receive anything stating that they were out of what I ordered. After hearing that AIS is a known factory code I will wait until this weekend and post pics. And yes I trust this vendor.
> 
> scottie


Well I am confused. So you are saying that you ordered one box - but they sent you a different brand plus another 18 smokes? Did they actually tell you they were doing this or not.

It would seem to me that this is a simple mix up case of sending the wrong orders to the wrong people. So some other dude who was expecting a box plus singles is sitting there with a single box wondering what the hell.

Ron


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

RGD said:


> Well I am confused. So you are saying that you ordered one box - but they sent you a different brand plus another 18 smokes? Did they actually tell you they were doing this or not.
> 
> It would seem to me that this is a simple mix up case of sending the wrong orders to the wrong people. So some other dude who was expecting a box plus singles is sitting there with a single box wondering what the hell.
> 
> Ron


That could definitely be what happened but the vendor does not sell singles so I thought they were trying to smooth things over. As for not contacting me, well I travel every week and my e-mail is very stringent in weeding out unsolocited e-mails even if they are solicited, which leads me to believe that they tried to contact me but were unsuccessful.

The good thing is that I laid fire to one about an hour ago and it tasted similar to a Monte #2 I had only this one was stronger and smoother at the same time. I have a Monte #4 that I got in a trade from Dustin that I will compare it to when I get home. With that said, this was by far the BEST cigar I have ever had...period. I have had some that were good and some that were great but this thing was 45 minutes of pure smoking pleasure. It had perfect draw, loads of smoke and a very refined taste with that familiar twang. I will add the Monte #4s/Petit Tubos to my must have list.

Thanks again to everyone and I will still post pictures when I get home but if it is fake, it is still better than every other cuban and non-cuban cigar I have ever had.

scottie


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Personally I would be pissed if I ordered a particular box & got something else instead without my permission to do so.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

RGD said:


> Well I am confused.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


I'm a bit confused too, but the dealer is legit (based on others' experience & good general feedback). Sounds like you're a winner of a small windfall, so enjoy.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Here are some pics, please let me know what you think.

scottie

http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n281/svodenik/100_1789.jpg
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n281/svodenik/100_1788.jpg
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n281/svodenik/100_1787.jpg
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n281/svodenik/100_1786.jpg
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n281/svodenik/100_1782.jpg
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n281/svodenik/100_1777.jpg
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n281/svodenik/100_1776.jpg
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n281/svodenik/100_1775.jpg
http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n281/svodenik/100_1774.jpg

Thanks again for everyone's help. The singles are the extras that came with the box.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

volfan said:


> Here are some pics, please let me know what you think.
> 
> http://i115.photobucket.com/albums/n281/svodenik/100_1767.jpg
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's help. The singles are the extras that came with the box.


I'm pretty sure those ashton VSGs are fake!  :r


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah, I am pretty sure that I put those in by accident and when I saw it, I couldn't edit it anymore. Thanks for pointing that out Aaron.:r 

scottie


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

volfan said:


> Yeah, I am pretty sure that I put those in by accident and when I saw it, I couldn't edit it anymore. Thanks for pointing that out Aaron.:r
> 
> scottie


What Ashton's???? I don't see any Ashton's???


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> What Ashton's???? I don't see any Ashton's???


Dustin, just so you know this is all you fault. but I am enjoying the slide.

scottie


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm sure that Josh, Mo and whoever else you've PM'ed has given you great info. It does seem odd that the vendor is sending you about 3x the value of your order. Sounds like mix up as RGD said, strange that he doesn't want his cigars back. Here's a great thread for you to study on the subject; can you get hold of a black light............

Slip slidin away, slip slidin away....:ms


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

The pics were a little fuzzy, but they look OK for the most part. The caps that I could discern looked pretty tight and the wrappers were nice. The smell is the give away, though. Also, I'm not up on the nuances of the Cohiba band, but sometimes that can tip off the more experienced who will probably chime in. I would have to smoke one to tell for sure.  
Good luck.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

volfan said:


> Dustin, just so you know this is all you fault. but I am enjoying the slide.
> 
> scottie


HAHAHA, glad you're enjoying the fall from Grace Scottie LOL.

Ok, here's my two cents. Pics look fine, bands look fine, its all kosher from my perspective. How do they smell???? How do they taste???

I don't know the vendor in question but this type of action is not unsual for some of the vendors I work with. Some, when they make a mistake, usually make up for it in a manner similar to this situation. Why I even had 1 vendor, when learning of my unfortunate house-fire from someone else, send me 30 or so Habanos free of charge saying he was really sorry about my loss but hoped he could send a little bit of happiness my way. Now THAT is service from a vendor.

Just so you know, some vendors do business in this way, very few... but some.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> HAHAHA, glad you're enjoying the fall from Grace Scottie LOL.
> 
> Ok, here's my two cents. Pics look fine, bands look fine, its all kosher from my perspective. How do they smell???? How do they taste???
> 
> ...


Dustin, pm sent


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Okay, they finally got back to me today and told me that THEY messed up and sent me the wrong order but since I was happy with what I got to keep it and they would look forward to my next order (which I already placed last week, a box of Boli RCs). Looks like they are straight up when dealing with people so they have gained my respect. Now if only I could afford to order more than one box at a time.

scottie


----------

